# Lets see em boys!!!!!!



## rnelson5 (Aug 28, 2011)

Post your pics from your best duck hunts. Lets get pumped up for the season!!!!


----------



## The Fever (Aug 28, 2011)

Dad gum....you got on some georgia mallards there !


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 28, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Dad gum....you got on some georgia mallards there !


fever they got mallards in North GA. We just dont havethem this far south unless they get lost or they come off somebodys pond.


----------



## USMC0844 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll be putting up my best season pics at the end of this season. Its my first season with my dog and I cant wait to watch him bring in his first bird.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thos are some nice Georgia pics trapper. Here are a few of mine. These are all Gerorgia hunts as well.


----------



## trapperrandall (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like you have a good variety hole. A few wigeons and a gadwall are worth 20 mallards to me. I cant take credit for the pics though. I havent been waterfowling long. I just got lucky enouph to get in with the right person. He lives on the big lake and knows it well. If i wouldnt have been going to his spots with him i doubt i would have anty pics to show. Heres a couple more. The one in the first picture with the ringnecks and the 2 kids is the one that puts me on them. He gets the credit not me.


----------



## trapperrandall (Aug 28, 2011)

killer elite said:


> fever they got mallards in North GA. We just dont havethem this far south unless they get lost or they come off somebodys pond.


There is only a couple weeks out of the year when we get on the mallards good. Rest of the time its just plain ol georgia hunting. Woodys,ringnecks and hoodeds.

Hey killer i just saw your PM. Ill try to find time to give you a holler this evening.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well trapper a lot of times it takes knowing people and there is nothing wrong with that. Ya we are fortunate duck hunters for Georgia. We get to see a variety most years. Not all are from the same spots but all within 20 miles of each other. Seems like you have a good friend there and a good Mallard hole to. We don't get many where we are at but try to take advantage when we do. I will throw in a few more to just for fun.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2011)

Here is a couple of my favorites.  Mainly because my son was with me when I shot the birds.  The pic with the young man holding a woody drake, was a friend of mine's son, he had never killed a drake duck of anything and I took him to a lil woody hole to get a mountable bird.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 28, 2011)

Love the kid pictures. I don't have any kids myself yet but can't wait to share the outdoors with them when I do. By the way it looks like he did get him a very mountable bird.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Aug 28, 2011)

nice pics!


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2011)

rnelson5 said:


> Love the kid pictures. I don't have any kids myself yet but can't wait to share the outdoors with them when I do. By the way it looks like he did get him a very mountable bird.



yes he did.  My son also killed a nice Drake Merganser, the one in the pic. He had watched it erlier in the morning before going to school and called my at work and told me about him.  When I'm able to take a kid or anyone for that matter and light the fire of duck hunting, it makes it that much more memorable.

I still remember the times my brother and dad and I would hunt together, those memories will go with me to my grave.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 28, 2011)

Here a few.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 28, 2011)

few more


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 28, 2011)

Kids day


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 28, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Kids day





thanks for sharing  those pics..loved  it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## trapperrandall (Aug 28, 2011)

Awsome pics larry. Good to see them kids out there doing it.


----------



## Jaker (Aug 29, 2011)

Larry, love those pics with those kids in it, lookin forward to meetin you next week.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 29, 2011)

great job trapper randall. its people like you that make this a laughing stock of a duck forum.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 29, 2011)

hmmmmmm...why am I not suprised?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 29, 2011)

trapperrandall said:


> Picture was taken in GA just like i said in the last post. Ducks were killed in arkansas and left on ice as we drove home that evening. Then we hung the ducks up on the board at my home in GA and took the picture. Maybe this post will clear things up and we wont have anymore smart comments about it. It was a honest mistake. This forum never seases to amaze me.



yep you cleared it up pretty well with the stole timber pics and lies. So yes for now on anything you post will be accompanied by smart comments. You're right this forum never ceases to amaze.


----------



## gsubo (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 29, 2011)

Well bar the lies lets keep them coming guys!!!!. Larry( aka gooseman) those are some nice pics. Other guys I know you got some. Put em up amd lets see em.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 29, 2011)

trapperrandall said:


> Picture was taken in GA just like i said in the last post. Ducks were killed in arkansas and left on ice as we drove home that evening. Then we hung the ducks up on the board at my home in GA and took the picture. Maybe this post will clear things up and we wont have anymore smart comments about it. It was a honest mistake. This forum never seases to amaze me.



really???  scroll down 3/4 way and see your timber pic in arkansas....so now its in texas, arkansas and georgia.


http://www.championlabs.com/photo1.htm


----------



## duckyaker90 (Aug 29, 2011)

I be dang just when i was goin to google earth lincoln county around the lake. You tell me this. lol I can,t believe it. Is he even a trapper?  And who are those kids


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 29, 2011)

My favorit Georgia holes!


----------



## kwagon (Aug 29, 2011)

Why do yall need to bash Trapper that could very easily be a Georgia hole.  I have a creek that floods out like that behind my house.  I see a bunch of duck with white streaks on there heads there.  I don't know what they are called though, seeing as how I have never duck hunted.


----------



## trapperrandall (Aug 29, 2011)

Like everyone on here says dont reveal your hole.  I cant beleive yall even thaught to start with that it was in GA,lol  Yall all know good and well there are no spots like that in GA. I did it kinda as a joke but then folks started beleiving it so i let it go on just to see how long it would take. Didnt know it stir the pot this much though....Wonder how many folks was looking at clarkshill lake on google earth after seeing that picture. I was gone post that it wasnt in GA. I thaught someone would have caught on to that as soon as it posted. Thats halarious. Now that i have ruffled a few feathers and gave the gon investigaters somthing to do  i will get back to work. Dont take it all so seriously. Its just a hobby. For the record the arkansas pics are mine. The kids are my buddies son and his brothers son. You wont find them on google images unless its where i posted them. They were all GA pics also exept for the ones hanging on the board. That was arkansas. Yall have a good day.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Aug 29, 2011)

I was just messin with ya trapper haha it was just too funny.. But Kwagon those ducks are called white streak headed ducks there very rare. BTW where do live?


----------



## trapperrandall (Aug 29, 2011)

kwagon said:


> Why do yall need to bash Trapper that could very easily be a Georgia hole.  I have a creek that floods out like that behind my house.  I see a bunch of duck with white streaks on there heads there.  I don't know what they are called though, seeing as how I have never duck hunted.



Thanks buddy. It was just a joke. I dont have any idea what kind of ducks they were either. I knew they wasnt common. That made the whole thing better.


----------



## trapperrandall (Aug 29, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> yep you cleared it up pretty well with the stole timber pics and lies. So yes for now on anything you post will be accompanied by smart comments. You're right this forum never ceases to amaze.



Turkey you were getting smart over the board the ducks were on. Not the pic of the timber. I couldnt give a flying flip if you get smart or not. The whole smart comment was being sarcastic because it was all a joke. I was meaning (how dare you question wheather or not these were taken in GA) I knew everyone who knew anything about duck hunting would catch it immediatly. This is a forum to get on to kill time at work. Dont take everything to heart. Its just a forum. Post pics and tell lies. Thats what hunters do. If you killed 12 then before you get home it turns into 20. Its part of hunting and fishing and telling stories. Dont be such a hard nose about it. Just relax..... Its not the end of the world. Its a forum.Sheeesh


----------



## kwagon (Aug 29, 2011)

I looked on the DU sight and I think it's a widgeon, are those rare?  I live in Cumming.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Aug 29, 2011)

Remember your pressure points trapper wooooosaaaa wooooooosa


----------



## trapperrandall (Aug 29, 2011)

duckyaker90 said:


> Remember your pressure points trapper wooooosaaaa wooooooosa


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 29, 2011)

looks like we got a classic case of Mystery, Inc. solving another case, and he would have gotten away with it too, if it wasn't for those meddling kids!   Where's the crawfish smiley when you need it?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 29, 2011)

reminds me of a post concerning a hybrid mallard pintail cross some years back..........................


----------



## Jaker (Aug 29, 2011)

mizzippi jb said:


> looks like we got a classic case of Mystery, Inc. solving another case, and he would have gotten away with it too, if it wasn't for those meddling kids!   Where's the crawfish smiley when you need it?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 29, 2011)

trapperrandall said:


> Turkey you were getting smart over the board the ducks were on.



yep and ill still say that pic wasnt taken in georgia. the boards not in georgia and the ducks arent in georgia. smart comment or not.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 29, 2011)

Here is some more pics.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 29, 2011)

a few more


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 29, 2011)

Larry I really enjoy your goose pics. Some great hunts.


----------



## stowe (Aug 29, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> a few more


 my new hero


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 29, 2011)

Well know one else is posting pics, I will here is some more.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 29, 2011)

And some more


----------



## trapperrandall (Aug 29, 2011)

Awsome pics


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 29, 2011)

2 more.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 29, 2011)

NOW That is what duck hunting is all about. Spending time with family, friends old and new. Memories that will never be forgotten.
Now I am ready to make more memories.
Larry


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 29, 2011)

Larry I am with you. Instead of all the drama I want to see some duck pics. If I wanted to see all this drama I would watch Dr. Phil!!!!!!! Since no one else has any duck pictures besides Larry I will post a few more too. By the way Larry, you are a goose killing machine. Makes me want to break out my old honkytonk and blow it a few times!!! the swamp pic and the bwt pic are Georgia pics. The others are from the gulf coast


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 29, 2011)

There was a bunch of boats going out this morning so don't get any bad ideas!!!! When we all got done we piled the birds together to get good pics. One of the best days of duck hunting I have ever had!!!!!! The second pic was the sight from out boat for most of the mornin. Even after the four that was in my boat limited out, we had em pouring into our decoys untill we left. It was pretty just to watch work and land.


----------



## jwb72 (Aug 29, 2011)

Larry, you have way too much fun. And yes, I'm jealous. That picture of you eating Chik-Fil-A while goose hunting is funny. Not sure why, but I got a chuckle. lol


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 29, 2011)

jwb72 said:


> Larry, you have way too much fun. And yes, I'm jealous. That picture of you eating Chik-Fil-A while goose hunting is funny. Not sure why, but I got a chuckle. lol



I got my limit and everyone was hungry!! So I went. they didnt harvest anything till I got back. I had those geese trained.
Larry


----------



## jwb72 (Aug 29, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I got my limit and everyone was hungry!! So I went. they didnt harvest anything till I got back. I had those geese trained.
> Larry



That's why you are the man!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Aug 29, 2011)

great pics!


----------



## bhamby (Aug 29, 2011)

heres a few of my hunts past yr or so all these were Georgia hunts


----------



## bhamby (Aug 29, 2011)

more Georgia hunts


----------



## bhamby (Aug 29, 2011)

Georgia hunts


----------



## bhamby (Aug 29, 2011)

these were hunts from out west


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice pics hamby!!!!


----------



## Jaker (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## RB8782 (Aug 29, 2011)

almost didnt notice babe down there austin


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 29, 2011)

a mornin in arkansas.







pintail from lake reelfoot, tn.


woodies from ga.


----------



## castandblast (Aug 29, 2011)

my computer crashed and lost a bunch of my other pics. Not that I had a whole bunch of ducks, Im definetly still trying to learn in the worst region of the country. I did still have this one of the first hunt I took my lab puppy on. she did great that day and I was tickled pink with her.


----------



## NGaHunter (Aug 29, 2011)

Heres a couple of ours from last year in Mississippi


----------



## NGaHunter (Aug 29, 2011)

A couple more


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2011)

Jaker said:


>


Good looking Swamp Collie you have there!!

Here is ours



This was his first started pass


----------



## Jaker (Aug 29, 2011)

preciate it man, I've always had goldens, their great dogs, and a lot more eager to please than some labs I've seen.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 29, 2011)

bhamby said:


> more georgia hunts



these kid pics are cool..kids always make hunting pics remember-able..THANKS 4 SHARING


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2011)

Jaker said:


> preciate it man, I've always had goldens, their great dogs, and a lot more eager to please than some labs I've seen.


Careful heaping the praise on the fluffy dogs!!


----------

